# Hate Tuna Casserole? Here's a great recipe.



## cookienut (Sep 18, 2004)

I know many people hate tuna casserole, but I have a recipe for a delicious one that everyone that I know that hated tuna casserole, loves this recipe.

1 lb. shells (medium or large (the one inch, not the stuffed shell ones)
Cook and drain.

While pasta is cooking, make the sauce:

Sauce (cook on medium heat till cheese is melted)
1 can tuna (I use Bumble Bee Solid white albacore) mashed fine with fork
1 can cream of mushroom
1 cup milk
1/2 cup water
1 cup shredded cheddar (I use mild, but whatever you prefer)
salt & pepper to taste
1 sm. can peas, drained (optional)

Topping
12 pats of butter
1/2 cup plain bread crumbs
Lawry Seasoning (lightly spread over top)

Pour cooked and drained shells into a buttered 9x13 casserole dish.  Pour sauce over shells.  Mix a little if you have to, to spread the sauce, even out the shells.  Sprinkle bread crumbs over top, put the pats of butter all over the top.  Sprinkle with Lawry seasoning, lightly.

Bake at 350 degrees about 20-30 minutes or until top is slightly golden.

To reheat,  sprinkle top with a little bit of water and bake at 350 about 20 minutes or until heated through.


----------



## kansasgirl (Sep 20, 2004)

*Tuna Casserole*

I love this one because it does not use any canned soups. It is really fabulous.

Tuna Casserole
1/2 c water 
1 ts Chicken bouillon granules 
2 c Broccoli, florets and stems, chopped 
1 c Onion, chopped 
1 c Mushrooms, fresh, sliced 
1/4 c Celery, chopped 
2 Garlic cloves, minced 
Salt and pepper to taste
4 ts Corn starch 
1 1/2 c Milk 
1/2 c Swiss cheese, shredded 
1/4 c Mayonnaise 
2 1/2 c Noodles, cooked, drained (rotini, macaroni, shells, etc) 
2 cans Tuna, drained and flaked
OR
2 c Fresh tuna, cooked and flaked
1/3 c Bread crumbs, dry, toasted 
1 tb Butter 

1.In a large saucepan, bring water and bouillon to a boil, stirring to dissolve. Add the broccoli, onion, mushrooms, celery, garlic, salt and pepper; return to a boil. Reduce heat; cover and simmer until vegetables are tender but not mushy. 
2.Dissolve corn starch in milk; add to the vegetable mixture, stirring constantly. Bring to a boil and boil until thickened. 
3.Remove from the heat; stir in Swiss cheese and mayonnaise until cheese is melted. Fold in noodles and flaked tuna. 
4.Pour into a greased baking dish. Mix bread crumbs with butter; sprinkle on top of casserole. Bake, uncovered, at 350F for 25-30 minutes or until heated through and bubbly.


----------

